# Quilters, I found a site



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

that gives out lots of free patterns for quilts, lots of "scrappy" type ! But worth the look!

http://quiltville.com/index.html


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Excellent! Thank you so much!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank You!! I love the 'out on a string' quilt!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you! Always looking for new ideas and place to quilt visit.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Great Site!!!
Thanks for Sharing !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Wow...just WOW! She had some great tips on piecing diamond shapes! Thanks for posting that! I put it to favorites! I have plenty of small scraps that need to be used up and those scrapy quilts are darling!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like that "Out on a String" quilt also. 

Very nice site and a great find.

Angie


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Went back to this site this morning......someone please tell me I don't need to start another project!!!! I have almost talked myself into going to the store and buying the two specialty rulers I don't have :help:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

homefire - you know that if you buy them now (check JoAnn's or Hancock's or Hobby Lobby web pages for percent off coupons) they will not cost more than if you wait and go later!


Angie


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

What an awesome site! Like I NEED new projects LOL! I can't wait to get started


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Angie...I like the way you think :dance:


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

LOL sorry ya'll, just another way to use our stashes up!


----------



## WannabeeFree (Feb 12, 2006)

Or another reason to build our stashes? :shrug:


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

Alrighty then, just as soon as I finish a black and white log cabin quilt top, curtain's for mom's room, wallhanging for mom's room I can start on the big star. LOL 
Thank's for the site.
Carol


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks. There are quite a few that I'd like to try.


----------



## Bits'nBobs (Jul 27, 2007)

Must stop reading these threads. Must stop going to other websites. Must stop reading people's blogs.

I planned on working on a BOM today. But after spending way to much fun time looking at wonderful quilts etc, I don't want to sew now. I just want to keep reading and looking...... :help: 

Giraffe baby, you're to blame!  I also agree:nice string quilt!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

LOL I will take the blame, but i managed to get 2 blocks made today)


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I started the 'String X' quilt yesterday and it is going very quickly  Course I only started it so I could get rid of all my scraps :angel: It's not really a 'project', more like cleaning and culling my scraps......LOL


----------



## Bits'nBobs (Jul 27, 2007)

homefire2007 said:


> I started the 'String X' quilt yesterday and it is going very quickly  Course I only started it so I could get rid of all my scraps :angel: It's not really a 'project', more like cleaning and culling my scraps......LOL


SSSHHHhhhhhh.................. , so have I! I'll post a picture when I get a complete block done. I used a piece of photocopy paper at first to use as my foundation, but I'm eyeing up an old telephone book as the pages are thinner!

Opps....need to made a BOM right quick!!!Tsk Tsk on me!! :nono: 

This stuff is addicting!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bits'nBobs, just between you and me, telephone book paper rocks....who'd a thunk?!!! Never would have occured to me to use it, but I must say it works beautifully. Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## shar (May 3, 2006)

What a wonderful site, Sister's Choice is calling my name and my sister is going to get the finished quilt for her birthday. Today is major laundry day, and I won't be able to sew until this evening. I just finished a Around the Twist quilt, so this will make a great next project and a way to use up alllllllllllllllll, well maybe some of those scraps.
Thanks for sharing!


----------

